# St. Pete's Beach vs Madeira Beach



## CatLovers (Jul 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend one of these resort areas over the other?  

We are thinking about renting a condo in one of these two areas (or perhaps even South Pasadena which is between the two) for a few days at the end of this month.  Price-wise, they are about the same.  Ideally we'd like to be able to spend some time by the pool as well as on the beach, and we like eating out as well.  Any advice?

Btw, are the beaches in either of these areas swimmable, or do most people just use them to take long walks?


----------



## Nancy (Jul 6, 2007)

*Thought I'd lost it*

I thought I'd replied to you and it wasn't here.  Thought I was slipping or something.  I replied over at TSForums.  (Went over there and checked.)  Both beaches are swimable, but you may have to go out a little to swim.  

Nancy


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 6, 2007)

ST. PETE Beach is a nice beach and is pretty much the same from Clearwater down to Pass A Grille. Nice wide white sand beach.  S. Pasadena?


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Madeira Beach to Treasure Island to St. Pete Beach. They are all about the same and are just towns next to each other along Gulf Blvd. You can't tell one from the other.

South Pasadena is not on the beach, it is on the other side of the Treasure Island Bridge on the Mainland.

As for the beaches... they don't get much better than this. Treasure Island has the widest beach in Pinellas County but all the beaches are very nice and very swimable.  You can't go wrong with either area.

The only thing to consider is how nice is the property you plan on renting. Now that can be a difference.


----------



## CatLovers (Jul 8, 2007)

*Which of these three do you recommend?*



wcfr1 said:


> The only thing to consider is how nice is the property you plan on renting. Now that can be a difference.



We're looking at private rentals from owners at:

Gulf Gardens Resort (14141 Gulf Boulevard, Madeira Beach)
Royal Orleans Resort (16333 Gulf Blvd, Redington Beach)
Gulf Winds Resort (6800 Sunset Way, Saint Pete Beach)

Advice on any of these would be greatly appreciated.  As far as I have been able to determine, each one is pretty much across the street from the beach, and all have a pool in the complex.  Beach and pool were our two main criteria, and since we're there for three full days, we might wander out a bit (but close by) to visit fun places.  If you have any input on the quality of the properties, please do tell.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.fl-hotels-review.com/?n=gulf+winds+resort+condominiums&id=402794&t=hotel


http://www.royalorleansresort.com/photos.html




http://www.gulfgardens.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2007)

Gulf Gardens Resort Reviews from Trip Advisor

and Gulf Winds Resort Reviews from TipAdvisor

Couldn't find any reviews on the Royal Orleans Resort - you might want to try epinions.com


Good Luck
Richard


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 11, 2007)

I wrote down the address of the three you asked about and took a bike ride down the beach. It was 35 miles for me round trip. A little more than I am used to, but hey, for a TUGer why not. 

If you are coming to Pinellas County all the way from Alberta... you will be dissapointed in all three.

The place in St. Pete Beach is OK, closest to the beach.
The place in Redington is OK, very new but across Gulf Blvd.
The place in Madeira Beach looked like a hole in the wall. Avoid this for sure.

When are you coming down? The summer time is not peak time here. Almost all properties up and down the beach had a VACANCY sign out front. You could probably drive the beach and pick out any place that said Vacation Rentals on the sign (and there were lots) and get a room.

Also, if you are coming that far wouldn't you rather have a place with a view of the beach? Maybe with a balcony overlooking the water, or where you can walk right out from your room or building right onto the beach? That's much better than walking across Gulf Blvd. or having a view of another room out your back door.

Send me an e-mail and I can help you out a bit more.

Travel Safe!


----------



## Indy (Jul 13, 2007)

That was really very kind of you to go out of your way and check out those places for her.  The world is full of nice people  and you are certainly one of them!


----------



## erm (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with Lou.  There are many units locared right on the ocean.  I have stayed at Sand Pebble in Treasure Island several times and have been happy.  It's not a Marriott by any means but it is right on a beautiful beach and the rates are reasonable.


----------



## CatLovers (Jul 13, 2007)

wcfr1 said:


> I wrote down the address of the three you asked about and took a bike ride down the beach. It was 35 miles for me round trip. A little more than I am used to, but hey, for a TUGer why not.



Wow Lou!  How incredibly kind of you to make this trip for me.  I am constantly overwhelmed by the kindness and genorosity of TUGgers.  (I don't know why, I should be used to it by now! )  

Thanks so much for this great information.  Earlier this week, I did make a verbal commitment to rent the unit at St. Pete's Beach (Gulf Winds Resort) so I will of course now honor that commitment.  However, I'm sure glad I didn't pick the Madeira Beach one!  The good news is that because it is low season, I am paying almost nothing for 4 nights for a condo in that complex, so even tho in hindsight it might not have been the best choice, at least I'm not out major bucks.  We'll make the best of it and I'm sure we'll enjoy it; I'm actually there for some business on August 1, so I convinced my DH to fly down with me on the Saturday to have a quick midsummer break Sunday-Tuesday, then I'll work on Wednesday and we'll both fly back that evening.

Thanks again!


----------

